# King James 3 J. P. Green Sr. last translation update.



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got this from J. P. Green Jr. 



> AN UPDATE ON THE KJ3 BIBLES Dear Friend in Christ, As you may or may not know, a license to publish the KJ3 Bibles was granted to a new group being formed in Grand Rapids, Michigan. At the time that I signed the license to publish the group assured me that 1) they had $80,000 set aside for the publishing and 2) they would go to press in February 2010. This would have allowed for delivery of the hardback and paperback Bibles to our customers thirty days after the printing began or late March 2010, and the leather bound Bibles to be shipped to our customers within 60 days after the beginning of production or late April 2010. In February 2010, the group in Michigan decided to proofread the KJ3 once more before releasing it to production. They estimated 30 days to do the proofreading and they felt the hardback and paperback Bible would be ready by the anniversary of my father’s death (May 20). The proofreading kept taking longer which is why I kept pushing the dates back. They finally completed the proofreading in July 2010. The proofreading done by the group was for typographical errors only and does not change the translation done by my father. The Michigan group, in deciding to do this wanted to insure they were delivering a perfect Bible. I thought at last we can go to press with the Bibles and inquired as to the production schedule. The group then informed me they thought they could cover the cost of printing the Bibles (Paperback and Hardback) but were still seeking the funds to pay for binding the leather Bibles. They felt Satan was putting barriers before them that were preventing them from honoring their agreement. They also informed me that they hadn’t completed the changes to the Preface they desired, which I still haven’t received as of this date. e funds to cover the cost of binding the leather-bound Bibles. During this past two months, I also was hospitalized two different times, once in ICU, and also was involved in two auto accidents. I have no doubt that Satan is doing everything he can to stop the publishing of the KJ3. I spent much time in prayer but believe that God led me to cancel the contract with the group in Michigan. I wasn’t sure where the funds would come from to print the Bibles and fill the backorders. Then on July 26, 2010 a pastor of a Sovereign Grace assembly contacted me and asked if I needed funding to print the Bibles. This was an answer to many prayers and a sign that God’s hands were upon this KJ3 project. The pastor took it to his assembly the following Lord’s day and the Lord’s day after that. Then on August 8, 2010, the pastor contacted me with the news that the members had voted to lend SGP the necessary funds to allow for the printing and binding of the Bibles with a term of 24 months interest free. Many thanks to God having provided us with these funds and returning control of the printing to SGP, I am revising the dates as follows: Hardback and Paperback Bibles will start shipping September 25, 2010. The leather-bound Bibles should be shipping October 25, 2010. Many thanks to you who have waited so long for the KJ3 Bibles. I appreciate the patience you have shown us. I ask that you please wait until the above dates for the KJ3 to begin shipping. We have fought for so long to deliver these Bibles to you. God has provided the funds to us so that you may finally have the Bibles that you have patiently waited for. Remember this is the most accurate Bible ever done in the English language. It would be a shame for you to not have this Bible when your continued patience will be rewarded in the extra month (hardback & paperback) or two months for the leather-bound Bibles. Once the Bibles are printed and we begin shipping the Bibles, it will be necessary to increase in the price of the Bibles ($5 paperback, $10 hardback, & $15 for the leather-bound) to allow SGP to repay the loan to the church. The price you have already paid will be honored without you being asked to pay anything additional. For those among you that might be considering ordering additional Bibles once the Bibles begin shipping, you might consider ordering your additional copies between now and the time they begin shipping to avoid the price increase stated above. A lowly servant of Christ, Jay P. Green, Jr, President Sovereign Grace Publishers, Inc. 307 S. Glick Street, Box 491 Mulberry, Indiana 46058 Phone: (765) 296-5539 Fax: (765) 296-5539 Website: http://wwwsgpbooks.com E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 13, 2010)

> Remember this is the most accurate Bible ever done in the English language.



Is it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 13, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> > Remember this is the most accurate Bible ever done in the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it?


 
Depends on who you discuss translation and manuscripts with. I am not that educated to know. It might be.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 13, 2010)

I know this is probably on another thread somewhere, but here it is (again?), from the Protestant Reformed Church of America: The King James Version of the Bible.

Well worth a read.

Margaret


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't help but be a little skeptical. Not to mention "an exact word for translation", as the publisher's website puts, would be essentially unreadable. 

Also, is this the work of only one translator? 

I also see some red flags popping up when I read the description here:

KJ3 Literal Translation of the Bible, Hard Cover Edition, Jay P. Green, Sr. Translator - Bibles - Literal Bibles - KJ3 Literal Translation of the Bible, Hard Cover Edition, Jay P. Green, Sr. Translator - Sovereign Grace Publishers, Inc.

Not trying to be overly pessimistic here...just cautious.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 13, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> I know this is probably on another thread somewhere, but here it is (again?), from the Protestant Reformed Church of America: The King James Version of the Bible.
> 
> Well worth a read.
> 
> Margaret


 
I enjoyed the read. If I could suggest to Rev. Steven Houck to insert references to his historical work, it would be greatly helpful to students.


----------

